# Uni Herpetological Society...



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

at the moment... there isn't one  

but i'm considering changing that! 

you can qualify for a society if you have more than 12 members, have a chairperson, a secretary and treasurer... 
and charge a minimal yearly membership fee etc... 

you can then qualify for funding from Notts Trent Uni...

soooo... 

i asked a couple of people in my class if they would be interested in joining... (bearing in mind this was a third of the class ~ we are split in to smaller groups for animal handling practicals) and i already have 7 people interested! (including me lol) 


just getting some ideas together now about the kind of stuff we can do..

raising awareness about the issues we are currently facing in the hobby ~ and seeing what we can do about it... 
which is part of the exotics module as well... 

i've heard there are grass snakes on campus, so we might do something about those one time... and obviously talking about different reptile species etc. 

it'll be beneficial for those that are interested in exotics, and for those that are studying the exotics degree etc. and even those that are just interested in knowing more about herps! 

and best thing is.. it'll raise a lot of awareness about how difficult 'they' are making it for reptile/exotics keepers. so i'll be doing a lot more research! 

so what do you guys think? 

Sami


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Its certainly an interesting Idea. It can be really hard work to set up successful societies at Uni, I know from experience. But it sounds like you have the "backing" of a similar course behind you so you might find it easier than I did!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i've just printed off all the information the NTU gives you on setting up and running societies..

i've already had offers of help from people, so i'm sure i have the support of my coursemates, as well as other people so far.. so hopefully it'll work! 

there are a couple of exotics specific courses.. so hopefully there should be enough interest to make it work..

i'm also thinking about carrying on, and doing a further education course, studying zoo biology, which focuses on exotics.. so i may well be there for 5 years..

so i may as well do something to leave my mark!! :lol: 

sami


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> so i may as well do something to leave my mark!! :lol:
> 
> sami


when i was a student this was accomplished by peeing on things or stealing/breaking them. how things have changed:lol2:
gaz


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'll leave that to the boys  

sami


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> i'll leave that to the boys
> 
> sami


You clearly dont go to Mancat, last week two girls were having a competition to see who could pee standing up. Who got the highest up the wall won :rotfl::rotfl:

Manchester tramps :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

haha that quite normal for manchester uni's from some stuff i heard!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

haha.. no, i go to Notts Trent. 

it's the Brackenhurst bit i go to...
school for animal, rural and environmental studies...

they have donkeys, and a peacock, and sheep, cows, ferrets, chickens.. lol 

and we have more reptiles than the exotics section here! haha 

sami


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

luke harding has 19 signitures if you want to sign too? you need 15 to affliiate but we want to get it going at ntu


----------



## SpoonGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Go ahead and set one up! I go to Bangor Uni and we have a brilliant herp society, it's a really good weekly thing to go along to where you can talk to other enthusiasts and get advice on everything! We're arranging trips and all sorts, and it's a really good, supportive society.

Good luck! I hope you manage to get it up and running!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i didnt realise bangor had one


----------



## SpoonGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

It does. Do you go there?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> at the moment... there isn't one
> 
> but i'm considering changing that!
> 
> ...


At Teesside uni only require 5 people with interest to start up a society


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

NTU need 12.. . but some of the people i already have on the list are a bit unreliable, so i'm aiming for a minimum of 15 to make sure! 

sami


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

theres already a list with 19 on it, i can get it to you if you like


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

SpoonGirl said:


> It does. Do you go there?


no, i don't go there i go to ntu but i do live near bangor


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Iliria said:


> theres already a list with 19 on it, i can get it to you if you like


is someone else doing one too? 

they told me there wasn't one.. which is why i was setting one up! 

sami


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

its a great idea :no1: 

could you have an _advisory panel_ to make up initial numbers...some of the most knowledgable on the forum...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

unfortunately... it has to be NTU students.. cuz it's a Notts Trent / Brackenhurst thing.. 

but i will be taking a lot of advice from the forum.. and recommending members join up here! lol 

Sami


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

yup theres one in the tubes sami. lukes been after signitures off people for months


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well if someone's already working on one, i'll leave it to them... 

half of the ppl on my list are only doing it cuz it's me i think..

but i'll join another one. 

means less work for me! lol ~ i have a habit of taking on too much at a time. 

sami


----------

